# Fink & Scribus



## gibet_b (25 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai installé hier Scribus avec fink via un fink install scribus. Dieu que c'est long à compiler. Et en plus cela ne fonctionne pas vraiment... Quand je lance scribus, il démarre, mais tous les caractères de l'interface sont remplacés par des petits carrés. C'est un problème de police je suppose mais comment résoudre ce pb ?

Qui plus est, mon fink ne fonctionne pas avec apt-get install nomdupaquet... Comment se fesse ? Ce serait plus rapide d'installer les binaires que de compiler les sources !!!

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Alx (25 Juin 2005)

A tout hasard, regarde si tu as dans ton dossier /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF les fontes qui ce sont installées.



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Qui plus est, mon fink ne fonctionne pas avec apt-get install nomdupaquet... Comment se fesse ? Ce serait plus rapide d'installer les binaires que de compiler les sources !!!



Tu devrais utiliser FinkCommander pour installer les binaires. Enfin ca a marche pour moi avec Scribus.


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juin 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> A tout hasard, regarde si tu as dans ton dossier /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF les fontes qui ce sont installées.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu devrais utiliser FinkCommander pour installer les binaires. Enfin ca a marche pour moi avec Scribus.



Ok, je regarderai dès demain quand je serai de retour chez moi.

J'avais essayer d'utiliser Fink Commander, mais cela ne marchait pas. En plus je croyais que Fink Commander n'était qu'une interface mais qui réalisait les mêmes commandes en fait... Mais je vais réessayer.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2005)

Oui, dans le dossier précité, j'ai :

Vera.ttf        VeraMoIt.ttf    fonts.cache-1   luximr.ttf      luxirri.ttf
VeraBI.ttf      VeraMono.ttf    fonts.dir       luximri.ttf     luxisb.ttf
VeraBd.ttf      VeraSe.ttf      fonts.scale     luxirb.ttf      luxisbi.ttf
VeraMoBI.ttf    VeraSeBd.ttf    luximb.ttf      luxirbi.ttf     luxisr.ttf
VeraMoBd.ttf    encodings.dir   luximbi.ttf     luxirr.ttf      luxisri.ttf

:-( Entre ffmpegx et Scribus, j'ai pas de bol en ce moment...

EDIT : j'ai réinstallé fink et rien de mieux... J'ai installé Gimp et lui marche en revanche. Au secours, je ne comprends plus rien.


----------



## Alx (26 Juin 2005)

Bon j'ai strictement la meme chose.... C'est bon signe, mais cela ne t'aide pas vraiment...

En attendant, je seche un peu sur ton probleme...


----------



## gibet_b (27 Juin 2005)

Bon ben merci beaucoup à tous, même ceux qui ne m'ont que lu mais j'ai trouvé la réponse. Enfin quand je dis que j'ai trouvé, disons que je me suis permis d'écrire un mail au responsable du paquet fink de scribus, qui m'a répondu dans la journée :

"Oui, c'est un bug de l'installeur du paquet X11 d'Apple sous Tiger. Souvent, il suffit de lancer la commande

  sudo fc-cache

pour réparer le problème. Pour être sûr que tout va bien, il convient de faire tourner qt-config. Si cela ne veut pas accepter des configurations, on peut soupçonner aussi le dossier ~/.qt qui a la mauvaise habitude d'avoir root comme propriétaire. Corriger par:

  sudo chown -R $USER ~/.qt"

Rien que le sudo fc-cache a solutionné mon pb.

Je poste la solution car je pense que cela pourra être utile à d'autre.

Encore merci.


----------



## DualG4 (28 Juin 2005)

A tout hasard, est-ce que tu as regardé la version sans X11 de Scribus: http://aqua.scribus.net/ ???


----------



## gibet_b (28 Juin 2005)

AquaScribus utilise quand même X11, c'est simplement un lanceur qui rajoute quelque fonctions à scribus comme le glisser-déposer.


----------



## DualG4 (29 Juin 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> AquaScribus utilise quand même X11, c'est simplement un lanceur qui rajoute quelque fonctions à scribus comme le glisser-déposer.



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire: je ne parle pas de AquaScribus, mais Scribus/Aqua.....

"Scribus/Aqua is a working, but unfinished port of Scribus to a native Aqua build using Qt for MacOSX"


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Juin 2005)

elle fonctionne cette "pré-alpha release", où c'est plutôt pour s'amuser pour le moment ?

comme je l'ai mis dans une page d'actualité sur QT4, je trouve KDE sur QT/Mac assez inutilisable, alors Scribus sur QT/Mac ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon, pendant que j'étais au boulot, mon valeureux iMac G3 a compilié Scribus 1.2.1-11 et ça donne ça 





Comment j'ai fait 
1/ j'ai fait un fink selfupdate
2/ un fink update-all
3/ un fink installe scribus

Donc, à essayer : faire l'étape 1 puis la 2
à noté qu'il s'agit d'une version dite stable  alors, ça donne quoi chez vous (moi, je l'ai même en français )


----------



## Alx (4 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi ça donne ça, mais sans compilation


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2005)

oui mais moi je l'ai en français, nananananèreuuuu


----------



## Alx (4 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui mais moi je l'ai en français, nananananèreuuuu



OK OK, puisque c'est comma ça le voila en français


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai que je ne sais pas encore trop ce que vaut Scribus/Aqua mais au moins c'est pas compliqué à installer. 
A tester mainetenant.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (5 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai résolu ce prob  par : sudo fc-cache


----------



## clampin (5 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pendant que j'étais au boulot, mon valeureux iMac G3 a compilié Scribus 1.2.1-11 et ça donne ça




Comment vous avez fait pour l'avoir en français ? moi je l'ai en anglais....


----------



## clampin (5 Juillet 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> OK OK, puisque c'est comma ça le voila en français



Chez moi il ne veut pas se lancer.... mais je suis sous tiger.. peut être êtes-vous sous panther ?


----------



## Alx (5 Juillet 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi il ne veut pas se lancer.... mais je suis sous tiger.. peut être êtes-vous sous panther ?



Non je suis comme toi sous Tiger. Par contre as-tu place les elements aux bons endroits?


----------



## Alx (5 Juillet 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous avez fait pour l'avoir en français ? moi je l'ai en anglais....



Rien de plus simple   
Tu ouvres X11 et tu rentres cette commande:

* /sw/bin/scribus --lang fr*

Et ca marche tu l'as desormais en Francais


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> Rien de plus simple
> Tu ouvres X11 et tu rentres cette commande:
> 
> * /sw/bin/scribus --lang fr*
> ...



Dans Scribus/Aqua

menu Scribus --> préférences (ou Edition --> préférences) --> Général --> Langue Français

Idem pour la césure en Fr :
menu Scribus --> préférences (ou Edition --> préférences) --> Césure --> Langue Français

++
ikonea

Scribus/Aqua 1.3.0cvs sur Panther 1.3.9


----------



## Maxenceul (15 Juillet 2005)

Pas de pbroblème pour l'installation avec fink (OS X 10.3.9) mais je n'arrive pas à l'avoir en français même avec la commande dans X11 /sw/bin/ scribus --lang fr
J'obtiens le message suivant :

Usage: scribus [option ... ] [file]
Options:
-lang xx      Uses xx as shortcut for a language
-help         Print help (this message) and exit
-version      Output version information and exit
-file|-- name Open file 'name'
name          Open file 'name', the file name must not begin with '-'
QT specific options as -display ...


----------



## Alx (15 Juillet 2005)

Et en rentrant /sw/bin/scribus -l fr
Ca donne quoi?

Usage: scribus [option ... ] [file]
Options:
-l,  --lang xx          Uses xx as shortcut for a language
-la, --langs-available  Lists the currently installed interface languages
-h,  --help             Print help (this message) and exit
-v,  --version          Output version information and exit

Au fait la derniere version est la 1.3.0


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> Rien de plus simple
> Tu ouvres X11 et tu rentres cette commande:
> 
> * /sw/bin/scribus --lang fr*
> ...



Merci ; c'était tout con....


----------

